# Reguladores LM2595/LM2596/LM2598



## mendiola_loyola (Nov 17, 2010)

Estimados Todos:

Acabo de terminar mi primer regulador switching LM2596 está funcionando bien, pero he notado algo raro.

Lo que pasa es que el voltaje de salida en lugar de disminuir con la carga aumenta, creo que lo normal es que pase lo contrario.

Ejemplo:
*******

Con transformador de 12Vac:
********************
Voltaje de Salida: 5.04V (Sin consumo) ok   Resistencia estándar 3.09K
Voltaje de Salida: 5.06V (Con consumo de 1A)
Voltaje de Salida: 5.08V (Con consumo de 2A)
Voltaje de Salida: 5.12V (Con consumo de 3A)
Voltaje de Salida: 5.18V (Con consumo de 3.54A)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Voltaje de Entrada: 14.40 (Con consumo de 0A)
Voltaje de Entrada: 12.64 (Con consumo de 1A )
Voltaje de Entrada: 12.15V (Con consumo de 2A)
Voltaje de Entrada: 10.00V (Con consumo de 3A, Justo el voltaje mínimo de eficiencia)

Estoy haciendo las pruebas en un protoboard usando un punto central de tierra como los indica el datasheet y teniendo los cables lo mas cortos posibles con respecto al regulador.

El inductor es de 33uH de 3A
Diodo Schottky: 1N5824 DIP 5.0A SCHOTTKY

Output Capacitor:560uF 35V  (Low impedance)
Input Capacitor: 820UF 50V (Low impedance)

Espero que me puedan ayudar.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 18, 2010)

Para mi está bien, teniendo en cuenta que cruzas el duty de 50% y que estas excedido en el consumo.
Si el máximo es 3 A y a 3,54 A se sale de regulación... ¡Espectacular! 

Arrancas con una variación +1% y terminas con +3% un 2% de regulación y en las especificaciones dice ±4%


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Nov 18, 2010)

He visto que el conectando las tierras a un punto común el lm2596 funciona mejor, regula mejor, la consulta que tengo hay alguna manera de simular un ground plane con una tarjeta perforada, para hacer mis pruebas finales?

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 18, 2010)

Si, una plancha virgen, del tamaño de la perforada, con perforaciones en los puntos de contacto, superpuesta sobre la perforada, con el cobre mirando para el mismo lado.
Soldas primero toda la perforada, una vez que pones el "ground plane simulator" te quedan sobresaliendo los que van al ground plane y las demás soldaduras tapadas y recortadas.
También podes perforar los demás contactos con broca de 3-4 mm, así quedan a la vista las soldaduras y de paso las 2 planchas parecen 1 sola.
Si eres muy prolijo y muy preciso, con broca de 2,5 mm queda bonito.

También lo podes hacer al revés, nunca lo hice, pero en teoría es mas fácil desoldar y reusar la placa.
Sería agujeros de 2 mm y 0,75 mm en la de cobre, para los que pasan de largo a la perforada y los que van a ground respectivamente; repasar los agujeros de la perforada con 2,5 mm donde fueron al ground del lado del pertinax sin atravesarla.
Soldar primero al ground sin recortar, presentar la perforada y soldar el resto.
De todas formas, desoldar un pin de una placa que es todo cobre, cuesta muchísimo.

Estaba pensando que trabajando con 5 A seguro tenes mayores diámetros que 0,75 mm, ese sería un diámetro normal y el de 2 mm un diámetro de aislación, ajustar según necesidad.
Otra cosa que se me ocurre es que no hace falta atravesar el pertinax, con que sean todos de 0,75 mm, y los que van aislados repasas del lado del cobre con 2,5 mm hasta que no quede cobre alrededor del agujero. Ni virutas dentro.
Pasa que ese nunca lo hice porque tengo muchos componentes recortados al espesor de 1 plancha y no llega a 2 planchas. Es interesante porque quedarían los componentes recortados en la misma medida, GND mas cerca y el circuito completo expuesto.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Nov 30, 2010)

Estimados todos:

Una consulta, el datasheet del lm2595 dice que para el condensador de salida la capacitancia debe ser de máximo 330uF.

Una nota dice que si el ESR del condensador es extremadamente bajo este producirá inestabilidad en el regulador.

El problema es que el datasheet no te dice nada al respecto del limite o valor inferior de ESR del condensador de salida.

Alguein sabe algo al respecto?

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 1, 2010)

Si, eso es normal, si el ESR es demasiado bajo la realimentación "negativa" se te hace positiva, pero lo compensas a la entrada del comparador si es tu caso, osea que no hay limite.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Dic 1, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Si, eso es normal, si el ESR es demasiado bajo la realimentación "negativa" se te hace positiva, pero lo compensas a la entrada del comparador si es tu caso, osea que no hay limite.



Nilfred, gracias por tu respuesta.

Pero como compenso eso en la entrada?

Si el datasheet me dice que el condensador máximo es de 330uF, puedo usar uno de 100V para bajar mas el ESR?

Por que el datashhet no dice nada sobre el voltaje de los condensadores sino sobre la capacitancias máxima de 330uF para el regulador lm2595 ADJ.

La salida de mi regulador es de 5.2 Voltios.

Lo que no me gusta del datasheet es que no te dice la impedancia mínima del condensador, 
si tuviera ese dato con el dataheet elegiría de manera segura el condensador adecuado.

En el datasheet el lm2575 si te dan ese dato que es de 0.05 Ohm para los condensadores de salida.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 2, 2010)

Usá capacitores LOW ESR, si no es suficiente poné 2 o 3 en paralelo.
No te quedes solo con lo que dice el datasheet, leé otros datasheet de productos de la competencia y leé un libro: "Compensation Type II" estas buscando para retrasar 180° el feedback, no creo que necesites usando electrolíticos.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Dic 3, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Si, eso es normal, si el ESR es demasiado bajo la realimentación "negativa" se te hace positiva, pero lo compensas a la entrada del comparador si es tu caso, osea que no hay limite.



Hay alguna manera de saber con un osciloscopio si estoy usando un ESR demasiado bajo en el condensador de salida del lm2595? (voltajes incorrectos, et)

Hay algun valor del feedback que me indique que ya me pasé del límite inferior?

Me parece raro que nadie haya trabajado con estos reguladores en el foro, o esots reguladores son muy antiguos, o muy caros, no se...

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2010)

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Estimados Todos:
> 
> Acabo de terminar mi primer regulador switching LM2596 está funcionando bien, pero he notado algo raro.


 


hola mendiola_loyola he leido este tema que abriste y veo que tenes un criterio por lo menos para mi bastante bueno en ciertas cosas.

te puedo pedir algo ? si ves que no te es mucha molestia y si tenes tiempo :
podrias poner el circuito que hiciste, y si queres compartir algunas notas o comentarios mejor, sino , no importa, gracias igual

saludos


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Dic 3, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hola mendiola_loyola he leido este tema que abriste y veo que tenes un criterio por lo menos para mi bastante bueno en ciertas cosas.
> 
> te puedo pedir algo ? si ves que no te es mucha molestia y si tenes tiempo :
> podrias poner el circuito que hiciste, y si queres compartir algunas notas o comentarios mejor, sino , no importa, gracias igual
> ...



Ok, voy a hacer el esqumático, por que tengo armado el circuito en un protoboard.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 3, 2010)

Si, vas a notar una oscilación subarmónica en la tensión de salida si te pasas en mas o en menos.

No entiendo la segunda pregunta. La ESR te da el fabricante del capacitor en varias frecuencias. Si tenes capacitores en paralelo, calculas la ESR equivalente como si fueran resistencias en paralelo.

Antiguos, caros, ineficientes, de baja frecuencia que encarece los componentes externos.
Fijate, por ejemplo, el nuevo LM20323


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Dic 4, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hola mendiola_loyola he leido este tema que abriste y veo que tenes un criterio por lo menos para mi bastante bueno en ciertas cosas.
> 
> te puedo pedir algo ? si ves que no te es mucha molestia y si tenes tiempo :
> podrias poner el circuito que hiciste, y si queres compartir algunas notas o comentarios mejor, sino , no importa, gracias igual
> ...



Te envío el esquemático que me pediste.

Espero que me puedan ayudar.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Ene 10, 2011)

Estimados Todos:

Una consulta tengo un regulador de voltaje lm2596 y los estoy usando como regulador de corriente, la duda que tengo es como puedo definir el voltaje de
salida de ese regulador.

Lo estoy haciendo para cargar una batería SLA pero necesito que el voltaje de salida sea de 13.8 voltios para poder cargar la batería.

Podrían ayudarme por favor?

El voltaje de entrada es de 18 Voltios

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Feb 9, 2011)

Estimados Todos:

La tabla de selección de inductores del regulador Lm2595 especifica un voltaje mínimo y máximo por región de inductancia.

Que pasaría si por ejemplo tengo un inductor L30 (68uH) y mi voltaje de entrada cae a 9.5V?

El regulador trabajará mal si no respeto el voltaje mìnimo por region de inductancia?

La corriente máxima que puedo consumir es de 1A

Espero que me puedan ayudar.

Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 10, 2011)

¿Sigue siendo 18v la tensión de entrada máxima?
Vin = 9,5 - 18 V
Vout = 5 V 1 A
L1 = 100 µH (0,180 Ω)
Cin = 10 µF (0,003 Ω)
Cout = 100 µF (0,260 Ω)
D1 = 1A (0,5 V)


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Feb 10, 2011)

Nilfred dijo:


> ¿Sigue siendo 18v la tensión de entrada máxima?
> Vin = 9,5 - 18 V
> Vout = 5 V 1 A
> L1 = 100 µH (0,180 Ω)
> ...


 
Por lo que entiendo el dato a tener en cuenta es el amperaje y voltaje máximo, y no interesa si el voltaje cae ya que esto no malogrará el voltaje de salida o la forma de la onda de triangulos que se muestra en la foto.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Feb 19, 2011)

Estimados todos:

En el datasheet del lm2595 sale que el voltaje de saturación con un consumo de 1 Amperio es de 1 Voltio, eso quiere decir que ese voltaje de saturación es parte del Voltaje "Dropout" o que el voltaje de entrada debe ser de 1 voltio por encima que el de Salida para que funcione el regulador.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola


----------



## george.manson.69 (Ene 18, 2015)

Hola,

En este post vamos a probar el modulo LM2596, hemos de realizar dos ejemplos para conocer su funcionamiento.

Ver el archivo adjunto 123897​
Características:

Este circuito te permite tener un voltaje regulado a partir de una fuente de alimentación con un voltaje mayor, por ejemplo si tienes una fuente de 12V puedes regularlos a 5V, 3.3V, 2.2V, etc, para el uso con microcontroladores, Arduino, PICs, Raspberry Pi, fuentes variables, drivers para leds, etc.
Este módulo esta basado en el Regulador DC-DC Step Down LM2596  que es un circuito integrado monolítico adecuado para el diseño fácil y conveniente de una fuente de conmutación tipo buck. Es capaz de conducir una corriente de hasta 3A.

Maneja una carga con excelente regulación de línea y bajo voltaje de rizado.
Este dispositivo está disponible con voltaje de salida ajustable.

El módulo reduce al mínimo el uso de componentes externos para simplificar el diseño de fuentes de alimentación.

El módulo convertidor LM2596 es una fuente de alimentación conmutada, así que su eficiencia es significativamente mayor en comparación con los populares reguladores lineales de tres terminales, especialmente con tensiones de entrada superiores.

Prueba #1: Establecer voltaje de salida

Ver el archivo adjunto 123898​

Prueba #2: Alimentar relay

Ver el archivo adjunto 123899​






Saludos!


----------



## Sr Rosa (Sep 3, 2015)

Hola, siento la necromancia del thread he venido aquí porque me han cerrado el que abrí para comentar unas cuestiones sobre el LM2596 (forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=1050090#post1050090) y en el que me dijeron de postear aquí.

Ahi podéis leer mas o menos los detalles de mis dudas y tal, pero aquí viene un pequeño resumen:

Intento copiar un circuito regulador (prácticamente igual al del datasheed de voltaje regulable), pero cuando calculo el valor de los componentes externos (los condensadores y la bobina) no me da lo que el circuito original lleva. lo que más me preocupa es la bobina, la desoldé y medí con una herramienta específica y daba poco menos de 90uH, pero según el datasheet debería ser de 22uH (Vi=24V; Vo=20V; Imax=3A). No se si tiene que ver la carga en esta decisionde sobredimensionar el valor de la inductancia (la carga es una maquina de tatuar que consiste de un condensador y dos bobinas a modo de electroimanes que atraen lo que mueve la aguja y al mismo tiempo se produce la desconexión y al estar sin corriente vuelve a subir y se repite).

Me gustaría saber en que modo afecta el valor de la bobina en la salida con este tipo de cargas altamente inductivas.

Para más detalle, la fuente comercial se vende como que proporciona 3A pero he hecho muchas mediciones y eso es solo cuando fuerzas la máquina al máximo (no dejas que haga la desconexión), normalmente trabaja entre 1A y 1,5A, a demás, el adaptador de corriente que trae es de 1A solamente, lo que me hace pensar que cogieron 1A maximo para el diseño que sale unos 80uH.

Por favor necesito comprender este hecho, lo de los condensadores creo que es más banal, pero estoy teniendo problemas para encontrar una inductancia de 90uH/3A que me encaje en la placa pero si algunos de menos inductancia que según el datasheet serían los adecuados.

Cualquier consejo/comentario es bienvenido, así como cualquier pregunta sobre mi proyecto o detalles de la máquina.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 3, 2015)

Es cierto lo de la necromancia, hoy en día viene hecho:
http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/lm2596
http://www.dx.com/s/lm2596
¿La bobina no tenía una inscripción encima? Este valor se lee como un capacitor.
Por lo que recuerdo, el valor del cálculo era un mínimo. No afecta (casi) en nada poner una bobina mayor a la calculada.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 3, 2015)

El valor de la bobina varia en función de la potencia y de la frecuencia de trabajo.
Como a muchos te sugiero ir a la web de Texas Instruments, en ese sitio hay soft en línea para diseño y calculo de los compoonentes, simulación y una amplia variedad de datos con gráficos y curvas obtenidos de tu proyecto y se puede exportar el esquema en los formatos más conocidos


----------



## Sr Rosa (Sep 4, 2015)

Gracias por las respuesta.



Nilfred dijo:


> Es cierto lo de la necromancia, hoy en día viene hecho:
> 
> ¿La bobina no tenía una inscripción encima? Este valor se lee como un capacitor.
> Por lo que recuerdo, el valor del cálculo era un mínimo. No afecta (casi) en nada poner una bobina mayor a la calculada.




Ya sabía que existían estos "modulos", de hecho el proyecto en principio era hacer algo con ellos, pero abrí la fuente que tenía de referencia (la que me decían que iba como ninguna) y me encontré esto (archivos adjuntos), así que me decidí a hacerla de ese modo. Según lo que dices esos condensadores y la bobina son una burrada, ¿no?

ya te digo los condensadores son de 470uF y la bobina de 90uH

gracias de nuevo



pandacba dijo:


> El valor de la bobina varia en función de la potencia y de la frecuencia de trabajo.
> Como a muchos te sugiero ir a la web de Texas Instruments, en ese sitio hay soft en línea para diseño y calculo de los compoonentes, simulación y una amplia variedad de datos con gráficos y curvas obtenidos de tu proyecto y se puede exportar el esquema en los formatos más conocidos



Sip, eso lo eh hecho, aunque no me aclaro mucho con el software, creo que la mayor inductancia que te deja poner es de 62uH o algo así. Me gustaría saber si dicha inductancia no hará que se comporte de forma errada dado la naturaleza de la carga.

gracias

EDIT: A demás, he quemado más de un módulo de esos poniéndolo a prueba y en uno hasta salía humo de la bobina (sin llegar a 3A)

EDIT2: estoy intentando encontrar una inductancia como la que lleva la fuente (92uH, 3A, 18x9mm) pero en RS no la tienen (creo que es Würth Elektronik, modelo 7447013).

Mi prioridad es ENTENDER por que narices le pusieron ese valor sobredimensionado y poder escoger otra inductancia (49uH es la que más me gusta) sin peligro a que funcione de forma deficiente, aunque sea a largo plazo o cuando se caliente un poco, etc..


----------



## pandacba (Sep 4, 2015)

En mismo sitio hay un foro de usuarios y tambien un canal de feedback, para consultas con el personal técnico de la empresa, te contestan e incluso te proveen de información ampliatoria.
Esl servicio es excelente, ya que te evacuan las dudas y te hacen recomendaciones


----------



## Sr Rosa (Sep 4, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> En mismo sitio hay un foro de usuarios y tambien un canal de feedback, para consultas con el personal técnico de la empresa, te contestan e incluso te proveen de información ampliatoria.
> Esl servicio es excelente, ya que te evacuan las dudas y te hacen recomendaciones





Si, me disponía a postear para pedir ayuda allí cuando se me ha ocurrido que igual no es el Lm2596.

Cuando desmonté la fuente original (la comercial) y pasé el circuito al papel solo encontré dos reguladores que tuvieran este circuito en el datasheet y tras un pequeño vistazo deduje que era el mismo con distinto nombre, pero se me ha ocurrido en el último momento que quizás no sea así y la fuente original use un Lm2576, que es el otro con el mismo esquema.

Con Vi=24V, Vo(max)=20, Imax=3A) sale para el LM2596 22uH y para el LM2576 100uH 

Ahora si estoy confuso, cuando tenga la impresora a mano me voy a imprimir ambos datasheets y compararlos bien.

NOTA: recordaros que no se que regulador usa la fuente comercial, porque está lijado la referencia.

EDIT: alguien con experiencia o que lo sepa podría explicarme donde reside la diferencia entre estos dos componentes? 

Muchas gracias de nuevo

EDIT2: He visto que trabaja 1/3 dela frecuenca del LM2596 y poco más T_T


----------



## pandacba (Oct 13, 2015)

En la web del fabricante hay un soft de simulación online, con el cual podes realizar tu diseño, te el esquema en los formatos más conocidos y las distintas curvas correspondientes al diseño las cuales pueden impresas o guardarlas en disco duro

Mucho mejor que lo que queres hacer, solo ingresas los datos que te pide te calcula los componentes y podes cambiarlos y ver como afectan el comportamiento
entra a www.ti.com


----------



## Scooter (Dic 28, 2015)

Tengo una duda de que pasa si exigimos mas corriente a un LM2596-ADJ, he estado leyendo la datasheet una y otra vez y no me queda claro. Supongo que tendrá protección térmica o algo.
"o algo" seguro que pasa, la cuestión es "que".  

 Entrega la corriente máxima de salida pero no da la tensión
 Se corta la salida
 Explota: Supongo que no, alguna protección tendrá, digo yo.
Ya se que no se deben de usar los circuitos "fuera de rango" pero es que se me ha ocurrido un uso retorcido del circuito explotando esta "configuración". Si es la a) me vendría de cine.

¿Alguien lo ha comprobado o sabe leer datasheets mejor que yo(lo mas probable)?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2015)

Según leo/entiendo posee corte por temperatura y limita la corriente a los 3A.
Así que supongo que una ves alcanzado la temperatura de "Corte", se anula la salida.
La corriente se limitará a los 3 A hasta que "Salte" la protección térmica.

Y si no es así, seguramente será de otra forma.   



			
				Datasheet dijo:
			
		

> Thermal Shutdown and Current Limit Protection
> Apagado térmico y Protección Límite de corriente



http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm2596.pdf


----------



## chclau (Dic 28, 2015)

Por lo que yo vi en el datasheet y por lo poco que te permite simular el Webench(*), el bicho empieza a jugar con la frecuencia de salida, te entrega cada vez menos pulsos a medida que la corriente de carga aumenta.

Por lo que creo que si le pedis MUCHA corriente el resultado sera MUCHISIMO ripple en la tension de salida. Y cuando le dejas de pedir mucha corriente, un overshoot de tension bastante guaso.


(*) Le simule un transitorio de carga de 0.2A a 3A. 3A es lo maximo que te permiten simular.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 28, 2015)

Pues creo que voy a hacer un ensayo que espero que no sea destructivo.


----------



## palurdo (Dic 28, 2015)

Yo lo que puedo decir es que un MP1584 que uso para bajar de 12 a 5V, cuando accidentalmente he hecho corto (por poner sin querer una batería en el cargador al revés) el chip desactiva la salida con intermitencias inmediatamente. Por sobrecalentamiento (al pedirle 2.5A en 4 cargadores usb conectados al mismo tiempo) empieza con intermitencias de medio segundo que van acelerando conforme persiste la condicion y que desaparecen con un pequeño soplido en el disipador . Sin embargo el módulo no ha sufrido daños en ningún caso, y lleva más de 5 meses funcionando a diario. A la expectativa de lo que le pase tu LM2596...


----------



## mikeekim (Feb 24, 2016)

Buenas, a ver si me podeis ayudar porque yo tampoco tengo nada claro como regular una entrada de entre 14v y 15v regularlos a 12v 3a con un LM2596 para una peltier 12v 3a ya que a mas de 12v se va deteriorando poco a poco y acaba destruyendose la peltier, el datasheet ofrece varios ejemplos pero es muy lioso con respecto el inductor a usar y no consigo descifrar el enigma que han colocado en el pdf.
Creo que deberia ser un inductor L33 pero no estoy nada seguro si lo he elegido bien.





http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm2596.pdf


----------



## Guiditox (Dic 18, 2016)

Soy nuevo en el tema y queria saber si le pasa algo a la bobina al trabajar a una frecuencia de 150kHz si en la hoja de datos indica que fué probada a 100 kHz
Saludos ...


----------



## miguelus (Dic 18, 2016)

Buenos días.

Es posible que funcione mejor  , es posible que funcione peor  , todo  dependerá de la Bobina que estés utilizando.

Sal U2


----------



## AgusNob (Feb 25, 2017)

Alguien sabe en que programa puedo simular el lm2596?


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Mar 2, 2017)

Yo estoy renegando con el lm2576 adj y no logro que trabaje sin calentar tanto,  probé varios inductores y varias formas de conectarlo y siempre me calienta y todavía no se porque.


----------



## andreslozano97 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hola todos,

Hace poco me he comprado un módulo LM2596 que es de la siguiente imagen:






Comprendo que el trimmer me hace variar el voltaje que requiero a la salida esto porque es una resistencia variable, estoy intentando saber que valor de resistencia fija debo usar para poder obtener siempre un voltaje de 9 voltios a la salida si uso un voltaje de entrada de 20 voltios y 3 Amperios.

Soy nuevo en esto y desde ya muchas gracias a quien me oriente.

Salu2,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2019)

Variás el trimmer hasta que tenga los 9 V de salida con los 20 de entrada a 3 A , desoldas el trimmer , lo medís a tester y lo reemplazás por resistencia/s fijas. Fijate si lo usa cómo divisor de tensión o sólo cómo resistencia variable.

Sino seguramente el datasheet tenga una fórmula


----------



## andreslozano97 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hola Dos metros muchas gracias en el datasheet que me diste encontré la fórmula a usar y hay un ejemplo:



En mi caso usé Vout=9v, Vinmax=20v, ILoadmax=3A 

Dejo la fórmula para ahorrarle tiempo a quién busque algo similar saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2019)

Bien  , fijate que me pareció ver una gráfica respecto al valor del inductor Vs. tensión y corriente . . .


----------



## andreslozano97 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hola DOSMETROS, bueno me surgió una duda en el datasheet el circuito ponen un divisor de voltaje con dos resistencias:



Entiendo para que son pero, en la tarjeta ya montada es decir en el módulo hay un trimmer quisiera saber que hace decidir entre trimmer vs divisor de tensión, en la siguiente web vi una pequeña discusión entre el uno y el otro pero no me queda muy claro tedejo el link;


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/diypedals/comments/4zrjej

Saludos,


¿Por qué elegir el trimer? ¿Por qué el Div. tensión?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2019)

O usa una resistencia fija y el trimmer como resistencia variable , o usa el trimmer directamente cómo divisor de tensión , no hay demasiadas variantes . . .  y la plaqueta la tienes en tus manos


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 1, 2020)

Yo tengo el mismo problema se cae la tensión con ese regulador y uso un capacitor de salida de 1000uf y la bobina de 33uh 4 amper


----------



## cristian_elect (Jun 2, 2020)

Ese regulador da 3Amps no mas y eso que tienen que usar un disipador para 2Amp a mas.


----------

